# can frozen yuca be defrosted before use



## chalkdust (Feb 18, 2009)

for use as regular yuca (cassava/manioc)?

the passage says keep frozen

it says to cook while frozen.

i have read that some people defrost it before cooking


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Yuca is surprisingly fragile. Any damage can ruin the whole piece of yuca within a day or two. The wax coating on fresh yuca is part of the effort to preserve it. 

When frozen, it is protected also but the act of freezing is quite damaging in its own right. As I understand it, if thawed, the bruising action renders it unpalatable. So by cooking it directly from frozen, you bypass the chemical reactions of the bruising.


----------

